# Gen Power generators?



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Anybody know anything about Gen Power? Have a auction coming up Saturday just down the road, they have a PTo unit, 15K continuos and 35K surge. I've googled them and haven't turned up a lot.

Looking into this for my uncle so he'll leave mine alone.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

What will you be connecting to?

Some generators need to have a load on them to operate correctly, otherwise you get power surging.

15/35 is a pretty healthy unit, so I'm thinking you would need at least 1-2K constant load.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well year round he'd have a chest freezer and refrigerator running, summer would be the central A/C and pool pump, winter would be a heat pump and a skid steer block heater that he leaves plugged in most of the winter.

I was wondering about the brand itself though, have found very little on the web about them. Portables all use name brand engines as well as their standby's.

I may drive over to the auction today and see if anybody is around so I can get some data off the gen set and call a distributor or manufacturer.

EDIT: The wife also just reminded me about his aquariums. He has two, a salt water and fresh water. Heaters, filters, aerators on both.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It looks like it puts out 62 amps.I'd check out what the heat pump takes.Add up all the amps it all takes and go from there.

Looks like the generator is a 3600rpm generator,not as long lasting as a 1800 rpm.

http://www.psegenerators.com/GenPower_PTO.htm


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Found this online,shows the watts used and surge watts it takes.

http://www.generatorsales.com/wattage-calculator.asp


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Since their not mentioning made in the USA, I'm guessing this will be a chinese import?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Went for $3200, had 1800 rpm right on the tag, maybe older higher quality one? Looked like brand new, used only once.

I thought $3200 was real steep, a little more and could have one of these and not have the hassle of messing with a tractor in a torrential downpour or when it's well below freezing.

http://www.generac.com/all-products/generators/home-backup-generators/centurion-series/centurion-series-16kw


----------

